# Human hair chewing dog



## dvmercke (Jan 21, 2011)

My Izzy is constantly chewing my hair and the hair of others:innocent: It is quit annoying. I spoke with her vet and groomer and they had no answers. Please help me..She will be 2 on Valentines day and has done this since 
she was a puppy.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

all i could say is that it sounds like a habit . i have no clue , nmaybe put ther down , say no and ignore her every single time she does this , and when she doesnt do it praise and treat ?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! I love those little hair nips. Lola does this sometimes and it is really quite affectionate. She nibbles on eyebrows, hair and ears too, even tries to reach the eyelashes if I would let her. If it is done excessively though it sounds like you have have to stop her. A sharp ah ah, or no while removing her should work I should think, as she can't really get to the hair etc. unless you let her.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHA Nelson is OBSESSED with wet hair...fresh outta the shower. He goes crazy for it. Rubbing on it, biting it, scratching on it. I have to get a video of it one of these days. I dunno what it is...

But sometimes he does nibble on the end if I'm holding him, but I too think it's cute. I guess I would be bothered though if he did it constantly, or on guests hahaha. But I dunno why he does that either...?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> HAHA Nelson is OBSESSED with wet hair...fresh outta the shower. He goes crazy for it. Rubbing on it, biting it, scratching on it. I have to get a video of it one of these days. I dunno what it is...
> 
> But sometimes he does nibble on the end if I'm holding him, but I too think it's cute. I guess I would be bothered though if he did it constantly, or on guests hahaha. But I dunno why he does that either...?


Too funny. Lola goes so crazy when hubby comes out of the shower it is now a ritual where he bends down to the floor so she can fly around his head rubbing and drying his hair :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa does this when we're rolling around play wrestling on the floor!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova loves to chew on my hair too.....but only at night....He thinks he is "grooming" me. I thank him afterward. I think it's adorable too :wub: because he really thinks he is helping me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily is a hair-puller! Her favorite thing to do is pull the hairs on my hubby's arms, she pulls her sister's tail, and pulls at the fibers on my kitchen rug.!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Too funny. Lola goes so crazy when hubby comes out of the shower it is now a ritual where he bends down to the floor so she can fly around his head rubbing and drying his hair :wub::wub:


 
HHHAAHA thats exactly how it is here!!! A "ritual" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Funny, the crazy things we let our dogs to...US!!!


----------

